# Implications For Wife Becoming A British Citizen



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

My wife is just about to apply for British Citizenship.

Assuming the application is successful and she becomes a British citizen, what implications does that have on her Filipino citizenship?

1) Regarding Philippine Immigration, will she then have to have visas / immigration time limits etc when travelling back to the Philippines? 

2) As her husband, will I no longer be able to have Balikbayan stamp?

3) Also, her being a British citizen, will this affect me getting balikbayan stamp if living in Philippines long-term?

4) In other words, will becoming a British citizen cancel out her Filipino citizenship, or will she become dual citizen of both UK / Phils? 

Many thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> My wife is just about to apply for British Citizenship.
> 
> Assuming the application is successful and she becomes a British citizen, what implications does that have on her Filipino citizenship?
> 
> ...


See above in red


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Many thanks for the reply Gary. Looks like not too big of a deal (Philippine citizenship wise). 

So, reading your reply, am I correct in thinking that Philippine citizenship can be re-aquired by either a visit to the London Embassy prior to her next vist back to Phils... 

OR 

.. it can be re-aquired once she has returned to the Philippines (as Balikbayan) upon her next visit there?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, although with most things filipino it is probably easier and cheaper to do it in London


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks very much for the confirmation! 

BTW are you familiar with Yorkies bar / hotel? It was on the road heading towards Mariveles. I spent a few holidays in the Bataan area a few years ago. Mainly near to Cabcaben / Mountain View Sbd,.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks very much for the confirmation!
> 
> BTW are you familiar with Yorkies bar / hotel? It was on the road heading towards Mariveles. I spent a few holidays in the Bataan area a few years ago. Mainly near to Cabcaben / Mountain View Sbd,.


I'm not familiar with southern end of Bataan as our place is on the road between Dinilupihan and Olongapo. We Are back in the UK now, been back a week. Nice to get back to the cool weather. We'll be up in Durham in a couple of weeks to prick up No.1 son from University there.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree, it's nice to feel cool weather, the heat can certainly get to you at times.
Have a safe journey up to Durham!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks very much for the confirmation!
> 
> BTW are you familiar with Yorkies bar / hotel? It was on the road heading towards Mariveles. I spent a few holidays in the Bataan area a few years ago. Mainly near to Cabcaben / Mountain View Sbd,.


Yorkies is a great little place. Been there a couple of times.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

jon1 said:


> Yorkies is a great little place. Been there a couple of times.


Agree! And Yorkie cetainly can tell a good story.......... I was never sure if they were all 100% true though


----------

